# Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]



## BeNoX (27. Mai 2014)

*Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anscheinend wurden beim Durchstöbern des Battlelog Codes einige Infos zu einem neuen, bisher unangekündigtem, Battlefield Titel namens "Battlefield Hardline" gefunden und veröffentlicht.
Bisher wurde nichts offiziell bestätigt und somit handelt es sich weiter nur um ein, wenn auch sehr plausibles, Gerücht. Es deckt sich mit bisherigen Infos, die besagen, dass EA noch dieses Jahr ein bisher unangekündigtes Spiel auf Basis der Frostbite Engine veröffentlichen wird. Dieses passt zu dem DLC Zyklus von Battlefield 4, dass den letzten DLC für Sommer 2014 vorsieht.

Das Spiel wird, wie schon Battlefield 4, sowohl für PC, Xbox 360, PS3, Xbox ONE und PS4 erscheinen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entwickelt wird das Spiel anscheinend von Visceral (Dead Space, Dante's Inferno), da ihr Logo im Code zu finden war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erstes Bildmaterial:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der neue Battlelog Hintergrund:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Klassen werden unterteilt in

Operator 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mechanic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enforcer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Professional



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Logos der Klassen nach zu Urteilen, wird sich das Klassensystem, trotz anderer Namen, nicht allzu sehr von Battlefield 3/4 unterscheiden.
Der Kommandermodus der zuletzt mit Battlefield 4 wieder eingeführt wurde, soll wieder mit dabei sein.


Des weiteren wurden zwei neue Spielmodi geleakt von denen uns aber bisher nur die Namen bekannt sind, sowie jeweils ein Bild.

Da wären die Spielmodi "Blood Money" (dt: "Blutgeld")​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sowie "Heist" (dt: "Raub")​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anders als in bisherigen Battlefield Titeln, in denen die Konflikte auf internationaler Bühne ausgetragen wurden, sind die Fraktionen in Hardline keine Nationen, sondern Polizei und Verbrecher.
Auf der einen Seite "SWAT"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Seite der bösen Jungs haben wie die "Thieves" (dt: "Diebe")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einige der zu erringenden Abzeichen wurden mitlerweile auch geleakt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir können auch schon einen ersten Blick auf einige der Waffen werfen, dabei erblicken wir einige alte Bekannte, aber auch einige neuen Waffen, darunter ein Taser und etwas das Ähnlichkeit mit dem aus der Battlefield 4 Kampagne bekannten Enterhaken hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Waffenanbauten unterscheiden sich auf den ersten Blick nicht von den aus Battlefield 4 bekannten Modifikationen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die bisher geleakten Fahrzeugmodifikationen dagegen, unterscheiden sich doch sehr von bisherigen Battlefield Titeln. Vieleicht ein Hinweis auf ein deutlich stärker auf Infanterie ausgelegtes Spiel?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige geleakte Icons​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Interesant ist, dass die Fahrzeuge in den Icons sich doch drastisch von dem was wir aus bisherigen Battlefield Titeln kennen unterscheiden, kein einziger Panzer oder Jet ist zu sehen, hätte wohl auch nicht zu dem Polizei Thema gepasst, stattdessen anscheinend, teils gepanzerte und bewaffnete, Straßenfahrzeuge, darunter auch Motorräder, sowie einige leichte Helicopter.



Quellen: Battlefield: Hardline | Koen V.
http://getbblog.com/en/board/topic/...eady-in-the-work-or-a-big-update-in-Battlelog


----------



## henderson m. (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

das doch mal interessant


----------



## Galford (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Schade das Visceral keine eigenen, neuen Spiele-Franchises mehr von Grund auf entwickeln darf. Battlefield und scheinbar auch noch ein Star Wars-Spiel - das klingt für mich eher nach Degradierung. Wenn ein Studio eine Marke wie Dead Space erschaffen konnte, sollte man auch noch eine weitere Chance bekommen etwas ganz eigenes zu machen, auch wenn Dantes Inferno vor ein paar Jahren nicht erfolgreich war. Aber Battlefield (und StarWars) ist halt wo das Geld lockt. Schade und für mich enttäuschend. Ein Battlefield alle 2 Jahre reicht mir, oder es ist wenigstens DICE selber, die eine Bad Company 3 basteln - alles andere finde ich langweilig.

 Mir wäre ganz etwas Neues einfach lieber. Aber Battlefield und Star Wars Fans sehen das wohl anders.


----------



## cryzen (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

BF4 ist immer noch eine zumutung der neue Teil wird auch nicht besser , BF the new COD !!!!


----------



## BeNoX (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Die erste News die ich hier so verfasst habe, hoffe hab es ganz gut hinbekommen 
Und ich persönlich hatte ja gehofft, dass das nächste BF nichtmehr für die alten Konsolen entwickelt wird, halte das nämlich für den Grund, dass sie die Engine so stark limitieren (Netcode) obwohl es doch offensichtlich auf PC deutlich besser gehen könnte (CTE) :/


----------



## Ritz186 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

ich finde es auch intressant...ich hoffe nur sie haben aus BF4 gelernt....ich hatte vor kurzen mal bei bf4 rein geschaut und ich fand es immer noch nicht gut aber naja bf3+Strike at Karkand (erobern +64)


----------



## Galford (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



BeNoX schrieb:


> Und ich persönlich hatte ja gehofft, dass das nächste BF nichtmehr für die alten Konsolen entwickelt wird,



 Das wünsche ich mir mittlerweile bei so ziemlich jedem Spiel. Xbox360 und PS3 können für mich persönlich nicht schnell genug an Bedeutung verlieren. Aber das mag eine relativ extreme Ansicht sein, und bei Xbox360 und PS3 Spielern nicht unbedingt auf Gegenliebe stoßen. Und ja, mir ist bewusst, dass man 2x 80 Millionen Menschen (minus die, die schon auf XboxOne und PS4 gewechselt sind, oder zum PC) nicht einfach jetzt schon ignorieren kann.


----------



## GameTwist (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Och nee, nicht schon wieder. Ich bin noch nicht mal mit BF3 fertig, hab BF4 gerade erst angefangen und da reden die schon wieder von nem neuen.


----------



## BeNoX (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



Galford schrieb:


> Und ja, mir ist bewusst, dass man 2x 80 Millionen Menschen (minus die, die schon auf XboxOne und PS4 gewechselt sind, oder zum PC) nicht einfach jetzt schon ignorieren kann.


Naja aber das Problem ist ja, bisher haben wohl noch zu viele die Xbox 360 und PS3 als dass die großen Publisher sie außen vor lassen würden, aber warum sollten diese Leute auf ein anderes System wechseln, solange die Spiele noch für Xbox 360 und PS3 rauskommen? Ich denke wer viel Wert auf Grafik oder fps legt hat schon gewechselt, also wird das Argument bei den Leuten nicht ziehen, was vermutlich ziehen würde ist wenn die Publisher aufhören sie mit neuen Spielen zu versorgen, was sie aber nicht wollen da dass weniger Einnahmen durch kleinere Zielgruppe heißt... verdammter Teufelskreis ^^


----------



## GameTwist (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Solange die Spiele sich weiterhin so gut auf den alten Plattformen verkaufen werden, stellen die das garantiert nicht ein, wie schon gesagt.
Bestes oder auch extrem Beispiel ist Fifa. Wird Jahr für Jahr bzw. Generation für Generation selbst für die ur-uralte PS2 upgedated.


----------



## Galford (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



BeNoX schrieb:


> Naja aber das Problem ist ja, bisher haben wohl noch zu viele die Xbox 360 und PS3 als dass die großen Publisher sie außen vor lassen würden, aber warum sollten diese Leute auf ein anderes System wechseln, solange die Spiele noch für Xbox 360 und PS3 rauskommen? Ich denke wer viel Wert auf Grafik oder fps legt hat schon gewechselt, also wird das Argument bei den Leuten nicht ziehen, was vermutlich ziehen würde ist wenn die Publisher aufhören sie mit neuen Spielen zu versorgen, was sie aber nicht wollen da dass weniger Einnahmen durch kleinere Zielgruppe heißt... verdammter Teufelskreis ^^



Mit dem 2x80 Millionen habe ich ja eigentlich ausgesagt, dass es eine breite Nutzerbasis für PS3 und Xbox360 gibt, und auch habe ich geschrieben, dass man die nicht einfach ignorieren kann. Und ja, es sind nicht wirklich 2x80 Millionen Menschen, da es natürlich auch zu Überschneidungen kommt, sprich viele Leute PS3 UND Xbox360 besitzen, und ein Spiel normalerweise nur für eine der beiden Konsolen kaufen. Von welchen Prozentsatz an Leuten, die beide Konsolen (Xbox360 und PS3) besitzen, die Konsolenhersteller oder Publisher ausgehen, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht überschneiden sich 60 Prozent der Käufer. Gibt natürlich auch noch andere Gründe, warum ein und die selbe Person, mehrere Exemplare einer Konsole über die Jahre hinweg kauft.

Ich bin mit meinem Kommentar auch etwas oberflächlich geblieben. Natürlich müssen Microsoft und Sony Anreize schaffen, um Leute zum Wechsel auf PS4 und XboxOne zu bewegen. Ich wünsche mir eben nur, dass dies so schnell wie möglich passiert. Auch für mich als PC Spieler ist es gut, wenn Xbox360 und PS3 ignoriert werden können.


----------



## BeNoX (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



Galford schrieb:


> Mit dem 2x80 Millionen habe ich ja eigentlich ausgesagt, dass es eine breite Nutzerbasis für PS3 und Xbox360 gibt, und auch habe ich geschrieben, dass man die nicht einfach ignorieren kann. Und ja, es sind nicht wirklich 2x80 Millionen Menschen, da es natürlich auch zu Überschneidungen kommt, sprich viele Leute PS3 UND Xbox360 besitzen, und ein Spiel normalerweise nur für eine der beiden Konsolen kaufen. Von welchen Prozentsatz an Leuten, die beide Konsolen (Xbox360 und PS3) besitzen, die Konsolenhersteller oder Publisher ausgehen, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht überschneiden sich 60 Prozent der Käufer. Gibt natürlich auch noch andere Gründe, warum ein und die selbe Person, mehrere Exemplare einer Konsole über die Jahre hinweg kauft.
> Ich bin mit meinem Kommentar auch etwas oberflächlich geblieben. Natürlich müssen Microsoft und Sony Anreize schaffen, um Leute zum Wechsel auf PS4 und XboxOne zu bewegen. Ich wünsche mir eben nur, dass dies so schnell wie möglich passiert. Auch für mich als PC Spieler ist es gut, wenn Xbox360 und PS3 ignoriert werden können.


 Habe schon verstanden was du meinst und hab dir doch auch Recht gegeben ^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

EA begeht echt PR-Selbstmord ... der Moment in dem sie den Mist auf der E3 (für dieses Jahr) ankündigen werden gibts einen Shitstorm sondergleichen, BF4 ist immer noch nicht über den Beta-Status hinaus, und schon kommt der nächste Battlefield Cash-In ... xD


----------



## RavionHD (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, sieht so aus als würde EA die Activision Strategie verfolgen und jedes Studio 2 Jahre an einem Serienteil arbeiten lassen.
Ich befürchte jedoch dass das in einem Fail enden wird, 2 Jahre reichen maximal aus wenn sie die SP Kampagne auslassen, dann kann ein Spiel gut und relativ buglos erscheinen, jedoch habe ich so ein ungutes Gefühl bei der Sache.
Ich bin gespannt, erfreulich wäre eine ähnlich hohe Tickrate wie bei Battlefield 4 CTE, es wäre eine Frechheit würden sie wieder auf den dämlichen und schlechten Standard Battlefield 4 Netcode zurückgreifen.


----------



## DaStash (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Sehr schöne news und interessant aufgearbeitet. 

Der Titel wirkt recht interessant, sieht ein wenig nach Räuber und Gendarm aus?! Man darf gespannt sein. 

MfG


----------



## Galford (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

EA hat es *nicht* geschafft Medal of Honor und Battlefield im Wechsel zu veröffentlichen, und dabei mit BEIDEN Erfolg zu haben. 

Ich hätte ja Medal of Honor weitergeführt, aber im Gegensatz zu Battlefield, mit Setting zweiter oder erster Weltkrieg, Vietnam etc. und hätte das Thema moderne Kriegsführung komplett Battlefield überlassen. Gerade jetzt mit den neuen Konsolen und mehr Grafikpower könnte man doch auch den 2ten Weltkrieg wieder als Thema hernehmen. Spielerisch würde sich wohl nichts ändern, aber zumindest grafisch könnte man wieder eine Schippe drauflegen. Evtl. hätte ich sogar den Schwerpunkt von Medal of Honor auf den Singleplayer gelegt, und Battlefield, ausgenommen sei ein Bad Company, komplett auf MP beschränkt. Allerdings wäre letzteres wohl kaum durchführbar, denn zumindest bei Medal of Honor würden viele einen MP einfach erwarten. Hat schon seinem Grund warum ich nicht Chef bei EA bin.


----------



## Khazar (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



GameTwist schrieb:


> Och nee, nicht schon wieder. Ich bin noch nicht mal mit BF3 fertig, hab BF4 gerade erst angefangen und da reden die schon wieder von nem neuen.


 
Calm your T*ts, ist nur ein großer DLC. ^^ Ich glaube Addon nannte man das damals. 

@BeNoX
Du lässt meine News schlimm aussehen.. gut gemacht! 

@Topic
Bin sehr gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Ich bin eher ein Fan von Fokus auf Infanterie mit Support von Fahrzeugen und nicht das was Golmud Railway auf Public Servern ist.


----------



## BeNoX (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

^ Danke sehr  Und wenn du es schon einen großen DLC nennst... dann aber einen großen DLC mit premium dienst, 5 DLCs zum DLC, kaufbaren shortcut bundeln, kaufbare battlepacks... 

Über ein WW2 ohne die ganzen lock-on Waffen oder moderne Technik, aufbauend auf der Frostbite Engine nur für PC/XBone/PS4 mit 30-60hz Server Tickrate hätte ich ja auch mal bock


----------



## Khazar (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



BeNoX schrieb:


> ^ Danke sehr



Büdde büdde



BeNoX schrieb:


> 5 DLCs zum DLC


 
Habe ich was verpasst? 


@Rest
Macht doch Sinn, Geld ist ganz knuffig habe ich bei EA gehört.


----------



## BeNoX (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



Khazar schrieb:


> Habe ich was verpasst?


 BF3: 5 DLCs
BF4: 5 DLCs
BFH: ? 
Also ich würde mal ganz stark auf 5 DLCs tippen die für BFH kommen werden, bin mir da ziemlich sicher, der letze kommt im Sommer 2015 und im Herbst 2015 kommt dann das nächste BF oder, was ich eher glaube, Star Wars Battlefront was wieder von DICE kommt, dann 2016 kommt wieder das nächste BF von nem anderen Studio und so weiter, jeweils immer mit 5 DLCs, das letzte kurz vor dem Release des nächsten Spiels xD


----------



## Uziflator (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Die Infos sollten gefunden werden, gute Werbung für null Aufwand!


----------



## DARK_SESSION (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Sorry dass ich jetzt das ganze kritisiere, aber den Bildern nach, haben sie 60% der Waffen / Aufsätze recycelt und die Map Ausschnitte sehen 1:1 aus wie die aktuelle Frostbite. Wehe den nutzen den BF4 grafik Stil (Etwas comic haft im Vergleich zu BF3).


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



Galford schrieb:


> EA hat es nicht geschafft Medal of Honor und Battlefield im Wechsel zu veröffentlichen, und dabei mit *BEIDEN Erfolg zu haben*.


 Ja, super erfolgreich ... deswegen wurde Medal of Honor ja auch eingestampft. Und in diese Erfolgsschiene wird jetzt auch Battlefield gebracht ...


----------



## Galford (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ja, super erfolgreich ... deswegen wurde Medal of Honor ja auch eingestampft. Und in diese Erfolgsschiene wird jetzt auch Battlefield gebracht ...



Gibst du mir jetzt Recht, oder hast du mich falsch verstanden? Ich schrieb ja: "EA hat es *nicht* geschafft...und dabei....". 

 (Medal of Honor gab es 2010 und 2012. Battlefield 2011 und 2013.)


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> EA begeht echt PR-Selbstmord ... der Moment in dem sie den Mist auf der E3 (für dieses Jahr) ankündigen werden gibts einen Shitstorm sondergleichen, BF4 ist immer noch nicht über den Beta-Status hinaus, und schon kommt der nächste Battlefield Cash-In ... xD


 
Die sind doch nur angepisst, weil sie ihren Worst Company of the USA Tilel nicht verteidigen konnten. Jetzt versuchen die mit aller Macht die Rückeroberung


----------



## Chakka_cor (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Super!!! Endlich wieder ein neues BF, hab schon gedacht da kommt nix neues mehr nach!
So, jetzt Ironie aus!

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird aus meinem geliebten BF immer mehr CoD (alle Jahre wieder). 

Bei der Runde setzt ich aus und warte lieber auf BF5 oder BC3 falls da noch mal was kommen sollte.
Polizisten und Gängster, als nächstes kommt dann wahrscheinlich Politesse gegen Parksünder.


----------



## Ahab (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Schade dass EA sich zu so kurzen Relaunches hat hinreißen lassen. Sprünge, wie von BF2 auf BF3 finde ich einfach reizvoller. Die hätten den Content von BF2 nehmen, mit Frostbite versehen und ansonsten komplett so lassen können - es hätten IMMERNOCH genug Leute gejubelt und geweint vor Freude. Der Break war einfach unglaublich massiv. BFBC2 war ein netter Zwischenhappen, aber war ja eindeutig Arcade-lastiger. 

Jetzt ist schon zwei Jahre nach BF3 schon wieder BF4 draußen. Die Unterschiede sind überschaubar und das nächste BF kündigt sich bereits an. Wollen die wirklich diese billige Masche von Activision fahren? Masse statt Klasse? Eine Engine melken, bis es nicht mehr geht? Ein Franchise draus kneten, an dem neben DICE noch mehrere entwickeln? 

Ich wittere hier eindeutig die nächste Cash Cow und bin jetzt offiziell raus. Ich werde BF3 zocken, bis sich die Füchse gute Nacht sagen und dann sehen wir weiter. Vielleicht wird es auch mein letztes Game... 

Ich finde es zum kotzen.


----------



## Khazar (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird aus meinem geliebten BF immer mehr CoD (alle Jahre wieder).
> 
> Bei der Runde setzt ich aus und warte lieber auf BF5 oder BC3 falls da noch mal was kommen sollte.
> Polizisten und Gängster, als nächstes kommt dann wahrscheinlich Politesse gegen Parksünder.


 
Es ist einfach ein unglaublich öder Schachzug, der niemanden etwas bringt. Statt es als unnötigen Spin-Off zu entwickeln, hätte ein finaler DLC mit diesem Thema viel mehr gebracht. Ist halt typischer EA Bullsh*t und ich wünschte die Entwickler würden sich von sowas endlich mal lösen. Hätte dieses Spiel als DLC der Mehrheit gereicht? Jop, denn was die Meisten eigentlich wollen ist ein BF5 ohne Anhängsel der alten Konsolen.

Das Spiel wird mir wahrscheinlich Spaß machen, aber der *"UNNÖTIG!"* Beigeschmack wird wohl lange bleiben.


----------



## DPr (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Erinnert mich an das "Tactical Ops" Mod für Unreal TOURNAMENT.

Interessant liest sich das irgendwie schon... 
Wäre ein anderes Setting
Wenn BF4 dabei nicht vergessen wird (  )


----------



## Khazar (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



DPr schrieb:


> Wenn BF4 dabei nicht vergessen wird (  )


 
Da es ein anderer Entwickler ist, wird das das geringste Problem sein. BF4 wird hoffentlich mit dem übernehmen der CTE Änderungen gerettet.


DICE wir wollen endlich unseren CTE->Public Patch!


----------



## DarkMo (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

was da nich alles im quellcode rumfliegt hm? vllt auch die rechnung der letzten pizza lieferung für das scharfe töchterlein des bruders des einen entwicklers? mit fotos der scharfen kleinen? DAS wäre doch mal interessant. BF is doch eh tot und juckt keinen mehr  danke EA, noch weniger spiele, die man verfolgen muss...

saftladen.


----------



## marvinj (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Danke für die News! 
Hast dir ja viel Arbeit gemacht. Am besten gefallen mir die neuen Teams. Police hat schon was ^^


----------



## keinnick (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> EA begeht echt PR-Selbstmord ... der Moment in dem sie den Mist auf der E3 (für dieses Jahr) ankündigen werden gibts einen Shitstorm sondergleichen, BF4 ist immer noch nicht über den Beta-Status hinaus, und schon kommt der nächste Battlefield Cash-In ... xD


 
Auf EA und BF hast Du Dich irgendwie eingeschossen, kann das sein? Wie ich im anderen Thread schon mal schrieb: Erstmal abwarten was dabei raus kommt. Dann kannst Du immer noch haten wenn Du Dich danach irgendwie besser fühlst.


----------



## DaStash (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



marvinj schrieb:


> Danke für die News!
> Hast dir ja viel Arbeit gemacht. Am besten gefallen mir die neuen Teams. Police hat schon was ^^


Jop. Vielleicht wird das ja eine Art CS mit Fahrzeugen und Klassen.  Wäre doch mal was. Ich bin jedenfalls schon gespannt. 

 MfG


----------



## Rizzard (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WHMCa1FbWE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WHMCa1FbWE#t=12


----------



## Systox (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Es gibt sogar schon den geleakten Trailer.
Habe ihn bereits gesehen. An und für sich find ichs nicht schlecht.

Warum alle Leute immer gleich so ablehnend gegenüber neuen Ideen sind, das versteh ich nicht ganz.
Hat es schon jemand von euch gespielt? Nein, also calm down peeps.
Finde es gut von EA/Dice mal neue Wege zu probieren.

Kritisieren kann man auch danach, wenn es draußen ist und jeder seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat, vorher ergibt es eher wenig Sinn. 

EDIT: Jo, wurde ja gerade vor mir gepostet der Trailer.


----------



## Agallah (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



Systox schrieb:


> Warum alle Leute immer gleich so ablehnend gegenüber neuen Ideen sind, das versteh ich nicht ganz.
> Hat es schon jemand von euch gespielt? Nein, also calm down peeps.
> Finde es gut von EA/Dice mal neue Wege zu probieren.
> 
> Kritisieren kann man auch danach, wenn es draußen ist und jeder seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat, vorher ergibt es eher wenig Sinn.



Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran dass die meisten, hier schreibenden, Foristen in der Vergangenheit schlechte Erfahrungen mit EA/DICE im speziellen oder großen Publishern und AAA-Titeln im allgemeinen gemacht haben. Man nehme nur das letztjährige BF4 als Maß der Dinge in welchem Zustand und mit welch übertriebener Hypemaschine ein Spiel NICHT auf den Markt kommen sollte um die geschürten Erwartungen völlig zu enttäuschen. Ist aber auf nahezu alle großen Titel übertragbar...

Kritisieren im Vorfeld kann immerhin dazu führen das die Entwickler auf die Wünsche und Anforderungen der Spielergemeinschaft eingehen und sich in der Vergangenheit gemachter Fehler bewusst werden.


----------



## Systox (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



Agallah schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran dass die meisten, hier schreibenden, Foristen in der Vergangenheit schlechte Erfahrungen mit EA/DICE im speziellen oder großen Publishern und AAA-Titeln im allgemeinen gemacht haben. Man nehme nur das letztjährige BF4 als Maß der Dinge in welchem Zustand und mit welch übertriebener Hypemaschine ein Spiel NICHT auf den Markt kommen sollte um die geschürten Erwartungen völlig zu enttäuschen. Ist aber auf nahezu alle großen Titel übertragbar...


Ich habe selbst alle Titel gespielt und muss sagen, dass die Qualität nicht merklich abgenommen hat. (Aktiv, Single-Player sowie Multiplayer)
EA ist bei mir auch schon lange unten durch (alleine durch die vielen DLCs), man muss aber immer noch so ehrlich sein und sich nicht von der Masse mit zerren lassen,
nur weil viele einer Meinung sind, heißt es ja noch lange nicht dass es Tatsache ist.(wie uns die Geschichte oft gelehrt hat)

Das ist schon klar, aber welcher große Publisher hängt nicht jedes Spiel welches er publisht an die große Glocke ? Ist ja immerhin der Sinn dahinter.



Agallah schrieb:


> Kritisieren im Vorfeld kann immerhin dazu führen das die Entwickler auf die Wünsche und Anforderungen der Spielergemeinschaft eingehen und sich in der Vergangenheit gemachter Fehler bewusst werden.


Natürlich gab es Bugs etc. , aber so etwas ist in jedem Spiel der Fall, ich kann von meiner Person aus sagen, dass ich nie grobe Probleme hatte.
Aber nicht konstruktive Kritik wie "Battlefield 3 und 4 waren schon *******, was soll dann das neue Battlefield werden?" ergibt NULL Sinn in meinen Augen und ist wie schon oben erwähnt nur sinnlose Nachrederei von anderen.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

wäre auch so meine vermutung ins blaue gewesen: manche leute lernen doch was aus vergangenen taten 

neue wege gehen wird sofort als schlecht hingestellt? wir haben ja noch gar-nie-nix selbst gespielt? wir dürfen nicht mosern? ^^ ich erinnere nur an dieses f2p c&c ding da. "neue wege" - mit schwung in die klärgrube, joa. ea hat mit "neuen" wegen schon derart viele gute titel/serien ruiniert, irgendwann, darf der geneigte kunde doch auch mal skeptisch reagieren oder? gerade bei so einer firma wie ea 

und ganz ehrlich: wenn nur die meckern dürfen, die das spiel spielen, dann wirds hoffentlich bald sehr ruhig... weil hoffentlich die mehrheit einfach erstmal abwartet und nicht sofort kauft. weil die mehrheit still ist und schweigt, da sie es ja nicht gekauft haben. weil die mehrheit still und leise ein schönes statement in die welt hinausgebrüllt hat: katze im sack is nich mehr ^^


----------



## Khazar (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



DarkMo schrieb:


> und ganz ehrlich: wenn nur die meckern dürfen, die das spiel spielen, dann wirds hoffentlich bald sehr ruhig... weil hoffentlich die mehrheit einfach erstmal abwartet und nicht sofort kauft. weil die mehrheit still ist und schweigt, da sie es ja nicht gekauft haben. weil die mehrheit still und leise ein schönes statement in die welt hinausgebrüllt hat: katze im sack is nich mehr ^^


 
Mach mir doch keine Hoffnungen.


----------



## Medicate (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Hätte erwartet das es etwas besser aussieht. hoffentlich ist das noch alpha gameplay


----------



## Uziflator (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JELERWnsdeg


----------



## X2theZ (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

L4D3 will einfach nicht erscheinen -> hmmm... payday2 wird angekündigt -> aus dem nachfolger für L4D2 wird nix, da die cops nicht spielbar sind 
hmmm... bf hardline wird angekündigt -> na schaun wir mal ^^
ich will endlich wieder spiele, die ein ordentliches gameplay mitbringen und WIRKLICH teamplay erfordern


seit dem origin-agb-faux pas beim bf3-release ist ea's ruf im arsch. das konnte man seit diesem tag bei so gut wie jeder news beobachten.
versuchen wir den publisher einfach außen vor zu lassen, geben dem 'neuen' entwicklerstudio eine chance und warten mal ab, was aus hardline wird


----------



## Nazzy (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*



X2theZ schrieb:


> L4D3 will einfach nicht erscheinen -> hmmm... payday2 wird angekündigt -> aus dem nachfolger für L4D2 wird nix, da die cops nicht spielbar sind
> hmmm... bf hardline wird angekündigt -> na schaun wir mal ^^
> ich will endlich wieder spiele, die ein ordentliches gameplay mitbringen und WIRKLICH teamplay erfordern
> 
> ...




E 3 abwarten :p

Ich hoffe ja, dass sich da was tut @ l4d3 

ansonsten hast du recht 


@BF Teil XY

das Setting ist zwar noch relativ "unverbraucht", aber nachdem bf4 desaster werde ich wohl einen großen Bogen, um das Spiel machen.


----------



## Aldrearic (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Geldgeilheit auf eine neue Stufe gebracht 
Ich werde lachen, wenn die den BF4 Code verwenden und Bugfrei kriegen die das ja eh nicht mehr, vorher wird der Support eingestellt dazu und in dieser Zeit haben wir den nächsten BF Titel der sich nur um 5% vom vorherigen unterscheidet. Naja EA halt. Ich kauf schon lange kein BF mehr. Mehr als 5 Euro sind diese Spiele ja nicht mehr Wert für den Inhalt den man geboten bekommt.
Nur wird es wie immer Leute geben die sowas kaufen, da bleibt EA bei dieser Masche.


----------



## xActionx (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Battlefield Titel "Hardline"? Infos im Battlelog Code. [Gerücht]*

Das ist doch echt zum heulen 

Manchmal frag ich mich ob die PR-Abteilung von EA wirklich soo blöd ist. Die müssen doch davon ausgehen, dass so eine Ankündigung nicht gerade auf positive Resonanz stößt solange BF4 sich immer noch in einer besseren Beta befindet. 
Das Setting sieht im Trailer zwar relativ interessant aus und ein bisschen gespannt bin ich darauf schon aber ob es zu "Battlefield" passt wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Das graphische Downgrade im Trailer soll mir außerdem Recht sein solange die Technik dahinter stimmt.(Sprich ordentlicher Netcode, flüssiges Gameplay, stabile Performance) 
Ich hoffe es der Reihe zu liebe, dass das Image mit diesem Titel wieder ein wenig aufpoliert wird.

Am aller schlimmsten ist aber, dass auch dieser Teil wieder für die alten Konsolen erscheint. Kann man die toten nicht einfach mal Ruhen lassen und einen Titel entwickeln der auch technisch nextGen ist. Die alten Konsolen kommen da einfach nicht mehr mit, allein von der Rechenleistung her.

MFG


----------

